# Cheese making class.... Southside of Indianapolis



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a colleague that is getting ready to teach a beginners cheesemaking class. I think it will be on the south side of Indy, in early February. I'll pass along more information as I have it, but I wondered if anyone from here might be interested.

The best part is, as I understand, the course will be FREE.

I tried some of his Camembert cheese at our holiday party, and it was WONDERFUL! 

Let me know if anyone is interested, and I'll pass along the info as it comes to me.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I will definetly be interested, so long as it doesnot interfere with my work schedule. I can bring raw goats milk. I can make south indy in about and hour 15. please let me know when you have more info. thanks


----------



## nan4 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would definately be interested as well, I'm about an hour away,
please let me know when you find out. Thankyou, Nan


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds interesting to me, too, even though I don't have any fresh milk. Keep us all posted, okay metagirrl?


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll keep you posted as I get the details. I should hear more when I go back to work in early january!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my mom and daughter will come also. please say it will be on a mon-thursday, or friday evening.

I cant come friday day, or on the weekend, and I really want to come. thanks!


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I live an hour from Indy, if she can do the class on a Sat afternoon after 2:00. I'm in!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Indy is too far for me. Anyone know of something similar in SE Mi?


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

I would love to attend!


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's the information for the workshop:

LEARN THE PROCESS OF
MAKING MOLD-RIPENED CHEESE

Wednesday, February 6, 2008, 7:00 pm
Johnson Co. Public Library, 
White River Branch, Community Room
1664 Library Blvd., Greenwood, IN 

Free to the public (limit 30)
Handouts provided


PM Me, and I'll send you the telephone number to reserve your spot!


----------



## kimaet1960 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a small dairy goat farm and would love to learn to make cheese. I can bring goat milk also. Count me in for the class. I live on the south side of Indianapolis.


----------

